# February 22: "Show Your Assets For a Day" Day!



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 17, 2006)

Several esteemed Dimensionites have suggested we have an extra installment of SYAFaDD. This one being "Show Your ASSETS For a Day" Day. 

The original SYAFaDD was a one-off to increase registration. This one's to increase membership. Show your asses, show your (ahem) sets, show whatever might wow us. Doesn't have to be flesh-covered. But rather than showing it in your profile, show it in The Clubhouse. 

The Clubhouse is open to supporting members who've donated at the $30/yr. level, or above. We'll do it this coming Wednesday, the 22nd, and AnnMarie has agreed to delete the photos after they've been up for a day, give or take. Since some may want to contribute a photo to the cause, but aren't yet a member, you may send me the photo, and I'll post it for you. And here's a cool twist. You may do this anonymously. In fact, members may do it anonymously, too. Hide your face, send me the pic to post, and trust that I'll keep your identity in The Vault. (Those here who've been infuriated by my vault will tell you, this girl can keep a secret.) Additionally, this stuff can't be Googled or casually surfed into, being that it's a "members only" area. 

I don't know about you, but I tend to show a lot more skin when I can do it all Secret Squirrel-like.

If you're doing it through me, upload your image somewhere and send me the URL. If you don't have a way to do that, I believe I can accommodate you sending them to me as attachments. Kindly make sure they don't exceed size limits (though I can help you with that, if need be).

Please don't violate community standards. No nipples or glisten-y bits, and _no_, Vince, by "sets" I do _not_ mean testicles.

If Dimensions has ever helped you, I hope you'll help Dimensions. Now, open your pants and your wallet and get your ass in the Clubhouse by Wednesday! 

This is SO much better than a tote bag. Sign up as a supporting member!


----------



## fatlane (Feb 17, 2006)

All this and bigger avatars, too! _I'M SOLD!!!_


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 17, 2006)

I am a member and plan on participating... the dilemma: face or no face, photos from three years and 30 pounds ago or now? 

I'm not sure I'm ready to unleash all this fat onto the world. I am not one who could honestly post a current photo with the header "All of this beautiful fat is rubbing off on me..." because unless my FA boyfriend is present, I am not finding my fat all that thrilling. I mean, I am what I am... I am fatter. I still dig parts of me, but there are times I wish my belly was smaller, my face less full.

I may be the headless fat girl next week


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 17, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I am a member and plan on participating... the dilemma: face or no face, photos from three years and 30 pounds ago or now?
> 
> I'm not sure I'm ready to unleash all this fat onto the world. I am not one who could honestly post a current photo with the header "All of this beautiful fat is rubbing off on me..." because unless my FA boyfriend is present, I am not finding my fat all that thrilling. I mean, I am what I am... I am fatter. I still dig parts of me, but there are times I wish my belly was smaller, my face less full.
> 
> I may be the headless fat girl next week



My fondest wish for you is that being here gets you past all of that, sincerely.


----------



## Paul (Feb 17, 2006)

ThatFatGirl,

You are a very beautiful woman. I hope you will eventually post a current photo, not one from three years ago butn a current one, or post a picture from three years ago as well as a current picture. You are too beautiful to not post a picture simply because you are now 30lbs heavier. You are very beautiful in any recent picture I have seen of you!

I realize the extra weight has issues for you and you wish you were lighter. I understand. I hope you can come to the point where you feel comfortable posting a current picture.

Paul.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 17, 2006)

AnnMarie and Paul... thanks so much for the very positive and kind words. I appreciate it


----------



## Sandie S-R (Feb 17, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> AnnMarie and Paul... thanks so much for the very positive and kind words. I appreciate it



TFG...

You are just gorgeous...and look at that beautiful skin! You should definitely think of having someone take a recent picture of you. It is a big step, I know...but it really helps you get past those issues of how we see ourselves.


----------



## formerking (Feb 18, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> because unless my FA boyfriend is present, I am not finding my fat all that thrilling. I mean, I am what I am... I am fatter. I still dig parts of me, but there are times I wish my belly was smaller, my face less full.
> 
> I may be the headless fat girl next week





Your boyfriend may want to join the club!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 18, 2006)

I do have the world's greatest boyfriend... I'm a lucky girl. :wubu:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 18, 2006)

That means a lot coming from you, Sandie.. thank you 

I'll see how brave I can be.. hehe.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 18, 2006)

To the person that rated this thread terrible, my apologies for turning this into a schmaltz-fest. I didn't post my original message seeking compliments but to see if anyone else has been frozen in time on the internet at a weight they were more comfortable. Sometimes in Dimensions chat I share my age and someone might remark that I look so young - truth is they might be looking at a photo where I am closer to the age they're thinking than my real age. I should've known that some of the very warm and supportive folks here including my boyfriend would reply with compliments (and I'm grateful for those), but for some I can imagine it's a gagfest.

Getting back on track, Show Your ASSETS for a Day day promises to hold many possibilities. If you're a closet exhibitionist, this is your day to shine by posting anonymously through BB, so go for it


----------



## fatlane (Feb 18, 2006)

Just put in my five stars' worth.

YOU GO, TFG! YOU GO!!!

Everyone dance now! Flick your light switches in rapid on-off succession and celebrate the coming of the new thread!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 18, 2006)

ThatFatGirl,

If you do it, I will! You're absolutely hot; I envy you!


----------



## Carrie (Feb 18, 2006)

I just joined. Does that make me one of the cooooool kids?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 18, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I just joined. Does that make me one of the cooooool kids?



We'll have to consult with our resident bitch with the personality of a high school cheerleader whore to decide if you're cool, Carrie. 

Hey, Vince, is Carrie cool?


----------



## fatlane (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes. It does. As soon as you get a big avatar!


----------



## missaf (Feb 18, 2006)

Just went biggie on my NEW avatar


----------



## fatlane (Feb 18, 2006)

In the Clubhouse, we don't get super-size avatars. We get ones that are...

*SASSY-SIZED!!!*


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 19, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Getting back on track, Show Your ASSETS for a Day day promises to hold many possibilities. If you're a closet exhibitionist, this is your day to shine by posting anonymously through BB, so go for it


Kinda pisses me off that we live in a world where someone who looks like you could be made to feel unattractive, TFG. (And yes, I'm adding years and pounds to the "looks like you" part.) If your boyfriend could use a hand convincing you how lovely you are, there are many here eager to help. Eager with a capital "grrrrr." 

Out of solidarity (and just showin' off how dern cute I was), I've just posted a profile pic from 3 years and 25 pounds ago. We should have Retro Week, or something. Like they do on Hollywood Squares. 

Now I'm REALLY looking forward to Wednesday...


----------



## Jane (Feb 19, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> We'll have to consult with our resident bitch with the personality of a high school cheerleader whore to decide if you're cool, Carrie.
> 
> Hey, Vince, is Carrie cool?


Dammit, I thought she was talking about me....going back to my corner.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 19, 2006)

Thank you, BBabe... Your photos - now and then - are truly beautiful!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 19, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Thank you, BBabe... Your photos - now and then - are truly beautiful!


That can be read a couple different ways, TFG. Both of which make me smile.

:bow:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh hell... Not a very well thought out post.  Sorry.

You look gorgeous in ALL of your photos, BB. There.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 19, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Oh hell... Not a very well thought out post.  Sorry.
> 
> You look gorgeous in ALL of your photos, BB. There.


Compliment rejected. I like the first one best. (No foolin'.)


----------



## LeedsFeeder (Feb 19, 2006)

Agh, you minxes. Can't you at least wait until my major creditor pays up :doh:


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 20, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I should've known that some of the very warm and supportive folks here including my boyfriend would reply with compliments (and I'm grateful for those), but for some I can imagine it's a gagfest.



Gotta chime in here, TFG. I really doubt it's a gagfest for anyone. I've long thought you're one of the most beautiful women on these forums and that includes all the models. There's no way 30 pounds and a few years would change that, especially in a place where we love fat girls.  :bow:


----------



## Carrie (Feb 20, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Gotta chime in here, TFG. I really doubt it's a gagfest for anyone. I've long thought you're one of the most beautiful women on these forums and that includes all the models. There's no way 30 pounds and a few years would change that, especially in a place where we love fat girls.  :bow:



I agree completely, and if I'm going to post a cheesecake photo or two in the clubhouse this week, you bet your ass I'm going to be clamoring for the same from you, lovely Laura.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 20, 2006)

Oh the pressure!  Thank you Santaclear and Carrie the Beautiful.

I'll come up with something - not sure what yet - and look forward to your cheesecake offerings, Carrie!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 20, 2006)

LeedsFeeder said:


> Agh, you minxes. Can't you at least wait until my major creditor pays up :doh:


Sorry, Leeds. You'd better break some knee caps by Wednesday.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 20, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Compliment rejected. I like the first one best. (No foolin'.)



I'm partial to the ones of the rotted pigs feet and that gooey heart you posted last week. But I share the same sentiments as TFG, your pictures are great BB.


----------



## Lovebigsexybbws (Feb 21, 2006)

Personally, I think every day should be "Show Your Assets For a Day". Beauty should be seen and appreciated, not hidden.


----------



## Donna (Feb 21, 2006)

Once one has made their donation, does the membership information automatically get sent? (I am apparently forum-stupid. Who knew?)


----------



## Jes (Feb 21, 2006)

i am also still waiting. unless i just did a bad job checking. man, my colleagues are making me nutty today.


----------



## Jane (Feb 21, 2006)

Have you PM'd Conrad?


----------



## Jes (Feb 21, 2006)

i'm skeeeered. and don't ask me why. he's The Man.


----------



## Jane (Feb 21, 2006)

He asked to be PM'd.


----------



## Jes (Feb 21, 2006)

oh?
i never saw that. i just paid my money and tooks mah chances.

damnit.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 21, 2006)

It's true; BB is hot. I just sent her a bunch of half-naked pictures too. But this time it's not just because I'm perverse.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 21, 2006)

Cool. We're sticky now.

Tuesday midday update:

"Assets" are already pouring in (both photographic, and the credit card kind). We've got bottomy, we've got bosomy, we've got hunky, hunky man-meat. But surprisingly no accusations of elitism. I'm kinda pouty about that. I had my Listener-Supported Radio Pledge Drive speech all loaded up and ready to launch. Believe me. I know it by heart.

You guys are SO b'jiggety. 

I'm gonna be unavailable for extended periods over the next few days, but will check in as often as possible. In the meantime, I hope you'll do one or both of the following:

1) Shoot something to contribute, size it down below 97.7 KB, and plan to post it in the Clubhouse after midnight tonight or tomorrow. Or send it to me as an attachment or preferably a URL, and I'll post it for you. If you do the latter, please include whether you want your image to be anonymous, and remember, if you're sending me a URL, that URL may be visible to Clubhouse members. So if it's got your name in it, your name will be, y'know. Visible. 

2) Become a member. Do this first, then PM Conrad so he can unlock the Clubhouse door for ya. 

I should be getting home around 10 tonight, and will start posting photos in the Clubhouse shortly thereafter. The images will be up for only about a day, so please, neither dilly nor dally.


----------



## Jes (Feb 21, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Cool. We're sticky now.
> 
> Tuesday midday update:
> 
> ...



Based on one I have already seen....wow.

And I was SO over him. Darn.


----------



## Littleghost (Feb 21, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I am a member and plan on participating... the dilemma: face or no face, photos from three years and 30 pounds ago or now?
> 
> I'm not sure I'm ready to unleash all this fat onto the world. I am not one who could honestly post a current photo with the header "All of this beautiful fat is rubbing off on me..." because unless my FA boyfriend is present, I am not finding my fat all that thrilling. I mean, I am what I am... I am fatter. I still dig parts of me, but there are times I wish my belly was smaller, my face less full.
> 
> I may be the headless fat girl next week


Pish Posh! It's too late now, we all already know what your head looks like, don't be cruel by "leaving the M off the M&Ms." 'Sides, no one wants to see me throw a fit, I haven't practiced in ages.

Wearing out the use of this pic,
--Littleghost 

View attachment lilghost.jpg


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 21, 2006)

Littleghost said:


> Pish Posh! It's too late now, we all already know what your head looks like, don't be cruel by "leaving the M off the M&Ms." 'Sides, no one wants to see me throw a fit, I haven't practiced in ages.
> 
> Wearing out the use of this pic,
> --Littleghost



lol.. thank you. I am not sure what I'm doing at this point. I leave for a dentist appointment in a few minutes and I'm not sure how well my swollen mouth will photograph let alone my extended-size ass. 

I assume you're participating too, LittleG? 

This is gonna be fun. Can't wait to see what everyone submits!


----------



## Littleghost (Feb 21, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> ... and I'm not sure how well my swollen mouth will photograph let alone my extended-size ass.


 Hmmm.. extra chubby cheeks might look even cuter. If that were possible...



ThatFatGirl said:


> I assume you're participating too, LittleG?


Hopefully. My camera's displaying that dreaded red low battery symbol, and I can't seem to find my charger.  

Wide angle lens on a narrow guy,
--Littleghost


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 22, 2006)

Fresh meat now being served in the Clubhouse.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 22, 2006)

G'morning, Gang. We're up to two pages of "assets" in the Chubhouse. Shiny, fleshy, smiley, cleavage-y, ASSY pages. And people haven't even had their coffee yet.

If you're not yet a member, might wanna hop to. These images have a shelf life of hurryyourassup.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 22, 2006)

BB's right. There is some seriously hot cheesecake action going on in the Clubhouse, people. 

Plus, we'll teach you the secret handshake!


----------



## jamie (Feb 22, 2006)

I have been swooning all morning...


----------



## Sandie S-R (Feb 22, 2006)

For those that may need a little incentive....









Well...what are you wating for!!!!!!

*[size=+1]The Clubhouse! Now!![/size]*


----------



## rainyday (Feb 22, 2006)

female arousal

lardon

member expansion

penis

hot!

dirty girl


These word snippets freshly snipped from a conversation in the clubhouse. (And thats not even the thread with pics.)


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 22, 2006)

AND we got Chief cleavage. NOW how much would you pay?


----------



## Jes (Feb 22, 2006)

In other words: Conrad will sell you the whole seat, but you're only gonna need the edge!!!


Wednesday! Wednesday! Wednesday!

(I think the female arousal comment made me laugh the most, after lardon, of course)


----------



## Jay West Coast (Feb 22, 2006)

Jes said:


> In other words: Conrad will sell you the whole seat, but you're only gonna need the edge!!!
> 
> 
> Wednesday! Wednesday! Wednesday!
> ...




Don't say "lardon." It gives me a lardon.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 22, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> Don't say "lardon." It gives me a lardon.



<snort>

That was hilarious, rainy & Jay. 





CRISCO


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Feb 23, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> The Clubhouse is open to supporting members who've donated at the $30/yr. level, or above.
> 
> BBabe, does Dimensions accept paypal? If so, how do I forward a donation?


----------



## Jes (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes, you can paypal it. There are messages from the webmaster about the topic and there's also a doodad with 'donate to dimensions' at the top of the page. If you go that route, PM conrad so he can let you into the clubhouse manually. it's a nice place and i like everyone there, save for one person, who I really don't like at all.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Feb 23, 2006)

Jes said:


> Yes, you can paypal it. There are messages from the webmaster about the topic and there's also a doodad with 'donate to dimensions' at the top of the page. If you go that route, PM conrad so he can let you into the clubhouse manually. it's a nice place and i like everyone there, save for one person, who I really don't like at all.



Thanks, Jes, I found the link, oh, about 2 minutes after I posted the previous. Sorry for interuption.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 23, 2006)

JerseyBigBoy said:


> BBabe, does Dimensions accept paypal? If so, how do I forward a donation?


Here ya go, Jersey. 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/payments.php

Gotta say, we _have_ been having a hoot and a half in there. There's an intimate, "guard down" feel. AND tons o' ass. (Which will be deleted this evening.) So get a move on.


----------



## Jes (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes, and everyone, please be advised that someone nabbed my Official Internet Piece of Ass (tm someone else), and I am looking for a NEW Official Internet Piece of Ass. I'll be doing interviews by the jacuzzi on a rolling basis. And by rolling, I mean: ROLLING IN GIN.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 23, 2006)

Jes said:


> Yes, and everyone, please be advised that someone nabbed my Official Internet Piece of Ass (tm someone else), and I am looking for a NEW Official Internet Piece of Ass. I'll be doing interviews by the jacuzzi on a rolling basis. And by rolling, I mean: ROLLING IN GIN.



I'll share! Luckily, I'm a complete whore!


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Feb 23, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> We'll do it this coming Wednesday, the 22nd, and AnnMarie has agreed to delete the photos after they've been up for a day, give or take.
> 
> Is there a way they can stay up longer? I just joined today but haven't gotten my membership access. Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease?
> 
> I'll stop whining now.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 23, 2006)

JerseyBigBoy said:


> Is there a way they can stay up longer? I just joined today but haven't gotten my membership access. Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease?
> 
> I'll stop whining now.



Sorry, they'll be coming down around midnight-ish tonight, we've already extended a day longer than originally planned. Hopefully you'll get in by then!  

You had fair warning!!


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 23, 2006)

I am outraged and nonplussed at the sound rebuffing I received at Dimension's door yesterday (and still now) after ponying up the big bucks:

"Santaclear, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation."


----------



## Egbert Souse (Feb 23, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I am outraged and nonplussed at the sound rebuffing I received at Dimension's door yesterday (and still now) after ponying up the big bucks:
> 
> "Santaclear, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> ...



*YO.*
I am outraged that my man, Santaclear, is nonplussed and rebuffed.
I demand that he be plussed and debuffed IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 23, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I am outraged and nonplussed at the sound rebuffing I received at Dimension's door yesterday (and still now) after ponying up the big bucks:
> 
> "Santaclear, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> ...




Awww, Russ.  I'm sorry. I can see that you're not upgraded to the right usergroup, but I can't seem to make the choice stick when I make it. I'm sorry, but The Chief is going to have to do it himself I guess. 

Drop him a PM at Webmaster if you haven't already. Don't worry, you're more than wanted in the Clubhouse, we just can't figure out how to open that stupid door with the key card!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 23, 2006)

Jes said:


> ...it's a nice place and i like everyone there, save for one person, who I really don't like at all.



 hopin' hopin' hopin' it's not me!!


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 23, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Awww, Russ.  I'm sorry. I can see that you're not upgraded to the right usergroup, but I can't seem to make the choice stick when I make it. I'm sorry, but The Chief is going to have to do it himself I guess.



It's cool, AM, and thanks! He or someone fixed it.  (I was joking about da outrage.)


----------



## Carrie (Feb 23, 2006)

Egbert Souse said:


> *YO.*
> I am outraged that my man, Santaclear, is nonplussed and rebuffed.
> I demand that he be plussed and debuffed IMMEDIATELY.



I, on the other hand, demand that I be _buffed_ immediately.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 23, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> It's cool, AM, and thanks! He or someone fixed it.  (I was joking about da outrage.)



I knew you weren't outraged, you're pretty laid-back, and I suspect it would take more than that to really ruffle your feathers. 

I'm glad you're in and have hopefully seen the "goods" in the Assets thread.


----------



## Tina (Feb 24, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I, on the other hand, demand that I be _buffed_ immediately.



I wouldn't mind that, either, frankly. Where do we cue up, Carrie?


----------



## Jes (Feb 24, 2006)

Tina said:


> I wouldn't mind that, either, frankly. Where do we cue up, Carrie?



Duh! CLUBHOUSE!


----------



## Jes (Feb 24, 2006)

Also? While it's not a nakedish photo, if you want to know what item I climbed into a dumpster to retrieve and which band's members I drunkenly slept with all in the same night, then join Da Clubhouse. Because at the Clubhouse, it's real and it's RAW.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 25, 2006)

Thank you, Ms. Marie and Cousin Souse.  

I too demand the unbuffed ladies be buffed pronto!


----------

